# Blue eye cardinal



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So my blue eye cardinal is just chilling in the back of my tank all day. even when feeding he wont stray far from his spot. If i get more of them will they be more active? Im thinking a group of 3 or 4.


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeh he'll be more active tetras like to be in groups of 5 or 6 but 4 is fine


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

hey i posted on the wrong thread sorry but hey about the cardinal either way i think it should come out and be more sociable but a group woudlnt hurt and there fun to watch in a grougp


----------

